

Show HN: Real-time collaborative editing plugin for IntelliJ - ggreer
https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-intellij/

======
oblique63
Have been using this to pair-program on a project recently. It's probably the
best collaborative coding solution out there at the moment, but it still has
some issues. Most notably, it inexplicably deleted an entire directory from
our project between coding sessions at one point, causing us to delete and
recreate our 'workspace' \-- luckily it doesn't affect the source project of
the collaborator that shared it, but still caused us to spend about an hour
trying to figure out how to 'refresh' our projects. Another minor quibble is
that you can't tell what file anybody is currently viewing/editing, which can
cause some confusion when talking in a hangout call.

But overall it's pretty effective for those times when you just need to look
at code with someone remotely.

~~~
kansface
I apologize for the bugs and confusing UI. We recently made a change where
files that are ignored by git are no longer shared in Floobits.

Have you tried the summon command? It will cause everyone else in the
workspace to jump to your file/cursor.

~~~
oblique63
Yeah, using 'summon' works, it just kind of slips our minds that it exists
when we're thinking/talking about the code, but that's likely just a
familiarity issue. Mostly it's just the use-case of being able to casually see
what a teammate is working on at a glance instead of asking distracting
questions, but it's not a huge deal.

Thanks for the support! I've been working on a collaborative editing solution
of my own for a while (though not for code), and can definitely appreciate the
work that goes in to such a thing.

~~~
btipling
I have bound "summon" to a keyboard shortcut:"cntrl+option+cmd+s". I have a
bunch of floobits actions bound to a keyboard short cuts, like Join project's
workspace, leave workspace etc.

As for deleting your data, Floobits only ever deletes anything when someone
overwrites the workspace from somewhere else. If you run into issues like this
please contact us so we can look at the problem and fix it so it doesn't
happen to you again and so others also don't run into this problem.

------
swaraj
Just tried this, and it worked perfectly. This is awesome

